# Small, friendly exotic?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm hoping to get a small exotic mammal in the next few months and would love some advice regarding species. I've previously owned sugar gliders and hedgehogs. Hedgehogs in the end weren't really for me, and I loved the sugar gliders but I don't want any more of those just now at least, maybe in the future. I already own ferrets.

I was thinking along the lines of acacia rats, a duprasi or a short tailed opossum, but I have heard varying reports of how friendly both of these get. Can any owners give me their opinions? I'm quite taken with STO but litters seem to be few and far between. Would love suggestions of other critters too. I understand most exotics aren't going to be cuddly tame but I do want something I can handle.

Basically, I was looking for something that will live in a cage no bigger than a large rat size cage (so not more than 3 ft long, 3 ft wide, 5 ft high) and nothing free-roaming like a skunk. I prefer little critters right now.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

As a duprasi keeper/breeder i highly recommend them, wonderful little critters, friendly, active, and fairly long lived at 4-6 years. i just love them, so much character packed into such a small animal


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Duprasi would fit the bill fine. They are easy to handle. not the smartest of animals but cute and entertaining. Also they are extremely tidy and smell-free and need very little in the way of cage cleaning.


----------

